# Corn Snakes in Australia



## eryx (Mar 13, 2003)

Is it legal to own and/or breed corn snakes in Australia? I actually know someone here in Sydney who is getting a corn snake from a corn snake breeder. Would either of these people need a special licence to keep these snakes? The person I know owns no reptile licence of any kind.

Just curious......

-eryx


----------



## Bendragon (Mar 13, 2003)

Go to jail, go directly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200.00


----------



## Nicole (Mar 14, 2003)

Absolutely not legal. 
I'd contact NSWPW and report that breeder if I were you!


----------



## lutzd (Mar 14, 2003)

*:-(*

"Do not collect $200"? More like pay a fine of a hell of a lot MORE than $200! 

Don't do it! In fact, if you want to do the right thing, let NPWS know about it!


----------



## eryx (Mar 14, 2003)

The person getting the corn snake is someone I work with on a day-to-day basis and since his co-workers are the only ones he has told, he'd pretty much know it was one of us 5 people who informed the NPWS and sent him to jail or caused him a hefty fine!! This is where my hesitation lies.

I don't know exactly where the breeder is, but my co-worker hasn't gotten the corn snake yet. He intends to bring it into work and everything!!!!!!! A quite risky thing to do. But he also hasn't actually seen the corn snakes and isn't sure himself if this breeder really has corn snakes, or if he is being "led on".

I do want to let the NPWS know about this illegal snake breeder, I'll wait and see if my co-worker finds out if the breeder really has corn snakes..... I just wanted to know if this really was illegal, and since it is, then I do intend to let the NPWS know as soon as my co-worker confirms there is a local corn snake breeder!

-eryx


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2003)

Not entirely true old chaps.....
If you own a zoo you can get permission to keep them.
You really should dob them in though and go in the witness relocation scheme.
I always do my civic duty and report anyone I see breaking the law. Why just the other day I saw a jaywalker!! I tackled her to the ground and made a citizens arrest.
"Save your tears for the judge,Granny!"
I have seen everyone of the police accademy movies.....I know the law!


----------



## lutzd (Mar 14, 2003)

**

:lol: Ah Greebs! Like a breath of fresh air! Good to see you in top form, old son!


----------



## grahamh (Mar 14, 2003)

eryx

You're in an awkward situation. I think the best thing you can do is explain the possible consequences of what he's planning to do before he does it. I might be wrong but isn't it a possible $10,000 fine and jail sentence or did I imagine that. 8)


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 14, 2003)

With no license and the intention to take the snake to work, this person does not seem like he make a very responsible snake owner.

I agree with Graham, maybe explain to him about the consequences and emphasize the large fine and possible jail sentence! Maybe you could alsotry to find out who/where the breeder is. Or you could do the right thing and report him.

Let us know what happens, and if he does/doesn't listen to your advice... :?


----------



## Alexahnder (Mar 14, 2003)

report him.


----------



## eryx (Mar 14, 2003)

I've told him today about the possible consequences, but he didn't seem to mind at all, pretty confident he won't get caught. After all, he says, he himself knows someone who has had a boa constrictor for a long time.

How do these snakes get into the country anyhow????

-eryx


----------



## Alexahnder (Mar 14, 2003)

through the back market, or smuggled


----------



## Magpie (Mar 14, 2003)

How do they get here? Most of them are already here and are just bred by unscrupulous people and sold to other people who are either very naive or don't care. Most exotics that are popular in other countries are in Aus somewhere and most are being bred on the black market.


----------



## eryx (Mar 14, 2003)

It makes me quite upset, even though I don't yet own a snake (waiting until after my month-long stay in America), I have been learning everything I can about them to care for them properly, and I don't want a snake to "be cool" or "show off", I want one because they are beautiful and fascinating creatures.. and here I am abiding by the law, applying for a reptile keeper's licence, purchasing a legal-to-own snake (a Bredli)... etc.... and here these people are illegally keeping/breeding/selling corn snakes and boas.......... Know what I mean???

-eryx


----------



## olivaceus71 (Mar 17, 2003)

*re corns*

Don't let it worry you eryx, i do know of a strictly aquarium employee that
brought a corn snake from a pet shop now not in business, so either he knows the other guy or he already has some. The only person you have to worry about is yourself, am sure a few of us know breeders/herpers that keep exotics as well, and although I appreciate the beauty of some of them, I just choose not to have them in my collection, if someone else does then so be it.

Maccies and the other various childrens are great little pythons and at least you don't have to keep them hidden in a cupboard somewhere, and from what I have heard corns smell   

Just live by your own rules, you will have your new baby soon and am sure it will be very well taken care of.
cheers
olivaceus71

btw am not condoning the keeping of exotics just know that it is a lot more prevailent than many of us would imagine, and until some sort of legislation is put through, do not think much will change.




eryx said:


> It makes me quite upset, even though I don't yet own a snake (waiting until after my month-long stay in America), I have been learning everything I can about them to care for them properly, and I don't want a snake to "be cool" or "show off", I want one because they are beautiful and fascinating creatures.. and here I am abiding by the law, applying for a reptile keeper's licence, purchasing a legal-to-own snake (a Bredli)... etc.... and here these people are illegally keeping/breeding/selling corn snakes and boas.......... Know what I mean???
> 
> -eryx


----------



## cyber_crimes (Mar 17, 2003)

There is alot more exotics out there than you all may think.Fact is I have spoken to several people at herp societies that breed anything from corns to retics (When I first entered the hobby my ex wanted snow corns so we were looking....They are hard to find trust me nobody admits to owning illegal snakes at first). majority of breeders do not allow people to visit there homes not just out of fear of being ripped off but also because they keep illegal animals in there collection and are scared of being reported(If a licenced holder is found with these animals ALL there stock is removed and licence cancelled along with a hefty fine). I have also heard that many keepers house them at friends or families places that do not hold any licence,this way they can pay any fines without losing any of there own collection.

P.S... I was a naive newbie to the trade and didnt realise the effects of exotic snake keeping at the time but after learning the consequences of owning an illegal animal we decided not to purchase any.


----------



## made_in_china (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi. I just purchased a corn snake and the breder said it was legal, but told me not to put it on a license. As far as I know, you can keep exotic speiceis but you don't put it on a NPWS license. Would this snake be legal??? :? :?


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 22, 2003)

The breeder has lied to you!!!

Having a corn snake is ILLEGAL, as they are an exotic species.
Having it in your possession can cost you up to $10,000 and a possible jail sentence.

What you are planning to do about it :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

eheh I smell a troll .. I like corn snakes too but ooo they're illegal yup, illegal only if you tell other people you own one that is ...


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2003)

Is that a made in China corny snake you got there?? best thing to do is cook it


----------



## Nicole (Mar 22, 2003)

Where are you from Made in China?
It's only illegal if you are in Australia....

If you are... I'd get yourself on the phone and report your corn snake and the breeder ASAP if you want to avoid fines and possible jail time...

Or just tell us who you are and where you are from, the name and address of this breeder, and one of us will make the call for you!!


----------



## Fangs (Mar 22, 2003)

It is illegal to trade in exotics period.
Any exotics that were declared during an amnesty a few years ago(not sure when exactly) are exempt with conditions attached.The conditions are that they cant be sold/traded or bred.
There are also no plans in the immediate future for another amnesty.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Im pretty sure the anysty thingy was 1996. I dont like corns anyway they just dont look normal. Aussie snakes ill go for any day there the most pretty snakes of the lot. And in America theve turned there beardies into freaks like i was on an american beardie site they were going on about pastel silver beardies or something like that god i hate it also theve turned corns into freaks try to name every colour corn in america. Well thats just what i think about exotics and what reptiles have become overseas.


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree BS! :shock:


----------



## cyber_crimes (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree 100% with you there BS,
I cant help but feel these people are involved in the trade of reptiles for financial benefits and not the conservation or interest in the hobby itself.
The same thing has happened with gold fish and koi carp in the aquarium hobby,and after many different mutations/inbreeding etc they have a variety of colours and markings at the expense of a fish that has suffered in many ways.


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2003)

You could say the same about dogs and cats... and many more!
Dogs that can hardly breathe because they have been bred to have squashed noses, etc.
Recently I found the most apalling website about a group of people in the US that breed cat mutations. They have ended up with a cat whose knee joints are backwards to the normal way... don't worry about the cat's quality of life, because it looks weird and people might pay good money for it!
I also visited a croc zoo in Borneo where they had bred the mutations so they had crocs with no legs, crocs with no tails, crocs with only one eye, etc. It made me want to puke!


----------



## Alexahnder (Mar 24, 2003)

i agree BS


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

i love corn snakes!
During lunch we used to get them out and play with them.

But i wouldn't illegally keep them. I think you should tell NPWS.

oh, by the way, it was at the reptile park during work experince


----------



## stretch (Apr 24, 2003)

spilota_chic said:


> eheh I smell a troll .. I like corn snakes too but ooo they're illegal yup, illegal only if you tell other people you own one that is ...



Ohhh I think that you will find there is no clause in the law that stipulates something is only illegal if caught doing/owning/having/smoking/etc it.  

Report anyone with illegal reptiles. coming into contact with them can harm your own collection with the possibility of different types if infections from the 'aliens'.

Sue


----------

